# Omaha, NE



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

I need to find someone that can do salting for me on one commercial lot. I am in Omaha, Nebraska. If someone could send me a PM or a e-mail to [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Sorry I don't do salting just thought Id say hi to my fellow Omahan.:waving:


----------

